# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كيف تحصلي على أظافر طويلة بسرعة؟

## اجمل حب

كيف تحصلي على أظافر طويلة بسرعة؟ 

سرايا - الأظافر المهندمة دائماً تعطي انطباعا جيدا. بالنسبة للبعض منا، نمو الظفر يعتبر مسألة كفاح ليس أكثر. ولكن مع بضعة إجراءات بسيطة، يمكنك أنت أيضا أن تحصلي على أظافر طويلةَ وصحّيةَ بوقت قصير...قومي بعمل مغطس ماء مالح كلّ يوم أَو يوم بعد يوم، ويفضل قبل النوم.

الطريقة: قومي بغلي الماء ثم ضعي ملعقتان من الملح في الماء المغلي. 
حركيها جيدا ثم اتركيها حتى تصبح دافئة. 
قومي بوضع أصابعك في الوعاء، الملح سيغذي الظفر ويجعله أقوى ويزيد نموه.
• بعد نقع الأظافر من 10-15 دقيقة، قومي بالتخلص من الجلد الزائد حول الظفر. 
استعملي أدوات التدريم المناسبة. لا تقومي بقصها بل دفعها للخلف. بعد ذلك ابرديها جيدا لتحصلي على أظافر متساوية الطول والحجم.
• بعد ذلك اغسليها مرة أخرى بالماء المالح ثم جففيها.
ضعي كريم العسل والليمون لترطيب الأظافر وتغذيتها. دلكيها جيدا ليزيد تدفق الدم إلى سطح الظفر الداخلية.
• يوما بعد يوم قومي بفرك الأظافر بكبسولة من فيتامين أي. اكسري الكبسولة وافركي الهلام جيدا على السطح الخارجي للظفر.
• احملي معك دائما مبرد ومقص أظافر للعناية بأظافرك في حالة تعرضها للكسر.
• جففي يديك دائما بعد غسلها، لأن الماء المتبقي يمكن أن يسبب جفاف الظفر.
• وأخيرا، استعملي طبقة واقية ومقوية للحفاظ على قوة الظفر.

----------


## باريسيا

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
انا بدي اعملها 

بجربها ؛وباين عليها اكتير امنيحه لانها اخدةمن كل شي فوائد

يسلمو اديكـ ويعطيكـ الف عافيه 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووره والله يعطيكي الف عافيه  على الموضوع المميز

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
انا بدي اعملها 

بجربها ؛وباين عليها اكتير امنيحه لانها اخدةمن كل شي فوائد

يسلمو اديكـ ويعطيكـ الف عافيه 
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]
_


شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_شكرا

_


شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_يسلمو

_


شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
__


شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_مشكووووووره والله يعطيكي الف عافيه على الموضوع المميز_


 شكرا كتير على مرورك

----------

